# Global Period For Stent



## RKN122306 (Sep 19, 2007)

We have a question here in the office.  We have a doc that does 37215, our bio department is saying they cannot do a 93880 within the global period us as the coders are saying yes they can, can we have input on this asap so if need be we can get the patient scheduled.

Thanks,
rhonda


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Oct 15, 2007)

I think you can do it in the global, just like an orthopaedist can do an xray during the global of a fracture repair.  If you get a denial due to bundled in the global, staged modifier 58 would be appropriate.


----------

